# signature image



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello folks, some one can help me upload image/ images for signature from photoshop. Try it but fail ..Appreciated your kind help..Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure what your problem is, but are you sure your image is within the size restrictions (500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller))?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> Hello folks, some one can help me upload image/ images for signature from photoshop. Try it but fail ..Appreciated your kind help..Thanks


Signature images need to be done as a URL if I am not mistaken.

Avatars can be uploaded, the sig needs to be linked to.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yep. Upload them to a host like Photobucket, etc. then link from there.


----------

